# Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English



## Paulfromitaly

*Amici del forum*,
stiamo provando a stilare una lista di termini la cui traduzione in American English è diversa da quella in British English. Il vostro contributo è il benvenuto ricordando però che questa non è una discussione classica, ma una lista, quindi potete *solo aggiungere i vocaboli *(dopo aver verificato l'accuratezza della traduzione) secondo lo schema proposto: *

Termine in AmE - Termine in BrE - Termine in Italiano.

*Grazie

*Dear forum friends*,
We'd like to put together a list of Italian words that have a different translation in British English than in American English. You're welcome to contribute to it, but please bear in mind this is not a normal discussion thread – since it is only a list, *post only words and their equivalents*, using this format:
*
AmE word - BrE word - Italian word*

Thanks.




*Inglese americano**Inglese britannico**Italiano*airplane / planeplane / aeroplaneaeroplanoapartmentflatappartamentoarea codedialling codeprefisso telefonicobaby carriageprampassegginocandysweetcaramellacell phonemobile phonetelefoninocheckbillcontocookiebiscuitbiscottocrazymadpazzocribcradleculladiapernappypannolinodrugstorechemistdrogheriaeggplantauberginemelanzanaelevatorliftascensorefall / autumnautumnautunnofaucettaprubinettofrieschipspatatine frittegarbagerubbishimmondiziagasoline / gaspetrolbenzinagradesmarksvoti (a scuola)movie theatercinemacinemaparking lotcar parkparcheggiopopsicleice lollyghiaccioloshopping carttrolleycarrello della spesasidewalkpavementmarciapiedesoccerfootballcalcio (sport)stand in linequeuefare la filastreetcartramtranviasubwayunderground / tubemetropolitanasuspendersbracesbretellevacationholidayvacanzawindshieldwindscreenparabrezzazucchinicourgette (marrow)zucchina
hoodbonnetcofanochipscrispspatatine nel sacchettofootballAmerican footballfootball Americano





> *Please note:* Where there are two words in AmE, or two words in BrE, it is often a matter of personal preference which is used (e.g. fall or autumn in AmE).
> Posts will be edited and corrected by moderators in cases where AmE and  BrE speakers disagree with what has been posted about their language.
> If you believe that a translation is inaccurate or wrong, please report it using the *red triangle*, don't post a comment in the thread, thanks.
> *Nota*: Quando esiste più di una traduzione possibile in AmE oppure in BrE di solito la scelta è fatta in base ad una preferenza personale.
> I moderatori modificheranno i messaggi in caso di disaccordo tra i madrelingua.


*Un simpatico contributo*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Aggiungete pure il vostro contributo così:

Termine in italiano*: Avvocato
*Termine in AmE*: Attorney
*Termine in BrE*: Barrister


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Zucchero filato
*Termine in AmE*: Cotton candy
*Termine in BrE*: Candyfloss


----------



## london calling

*Termine in italiano*: Tende
*Termine in AmE*: Drapes
*Termine in BrE*: Curtains

*Termine in italiano*: Centro Commerciale
*Termine in AmE*: (Shopping) Mall
*Termine in BrE*: Shopping Centre

*Termine in italiano*: Centrocittà
*Termine in AmE*: Downtown
*Termine in BrE*: City centre

*Termine in italiano*: Film/pellicola cinematografica
*Termine in AmE*: Movie
*Termine in BrE*: Film


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Panciotto
*Termine in AmE*: Vest
*Termine in BrE*: Waistcoat


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: (Macchina) Monovolume (Fiat Multipla, Renault Scenic, VW Touran, Chrysler Voyager, etc)
*Termine in AmE*: Minivan
*Termine in BrE*: MPV


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Puntina da disegno
*Termine in AmE*: Thumbtack
*Termine in BrE*: Drawing pin


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Coccinella
*Termine in AmE*: Ladybug
*Termine in BrE*: Ladybird

*Termine in italiano*: Cassone per immondizia
*Termine in AmE*: Dumpster
*Termine in BrE*: Skip


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Giacca a vento
*Termine in AmE*: Windbreaker
*Termine in BrE*: Anorak


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Commesso
*Termine in AmE*: Sales clerk
*Termine in BrE*: Shop assistant

*Termine in italiano*: Biglietto di solo andata
*Termine in AmE*: One-way ticket
*Termine **in BrE*: Single (ticket)


----------



## Matrap

*Termine in italiano: *Pantaloni
*Termine in AmE:* Pants
*Termine in BrE: *Trousers

*Termine in italiano:* Etichetta
*Termine in AmE:* Tag
*Termine in BrE: *Label

*Termine in italiano:* Camion / Autocarro
*Termine in AmE: *Truck
*Termine in BrE:* Lorry

*Termine in italiano:* Aspirapolvere
*Termine in AmE:* Vacuum cleaner
*Termine in BrE:* Hoover / Vacuum cleaner

*Termine in italiano: *Autostrada
*Termine in AmE:* Highway/Freeway/Turnpike
*Termine in BrE: *Motorway


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Gomma per cancellare
*Termine in AmE*: Eraser
*Termine in BrE*: Rubber


----------



## Tegs

*Termine in italiano*: mutandine
*Termine in AmE*: underpants
*Termine in BrE*: pants

*So, be careful not to use the word "pants" in BrE for "trousers"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: Barista/Barman
*Termine in AmE*: Bartender
*Termine in BrE*: Barman

*Termine in italiano*: Patente di guida
*Termine in AmE*: Driver's licence
*Termine in BrE*: Driving license

*Termine in italiano*: Batteria
*Termine in AmE*: Accumulator
*Termine in BrE*: Battery

*Termine in italiano*: Pronto soccorso
*Termine in AmE*: ER - Emergency room
*Termine in BrE*: A&E - Accident and Emergency/ Casualty 
*
Termine in italiano*: 113
*Termine in AmE*: 911
*Termine in BrE*: 999

*Termine in italiano*: Bagno
*Termine in AmE*: Bathroom (john)
*Termine in BrE*: Toilet (loo)

*Termine in italiano*: Servizi
*Termine in AmE*: Restroom
*Termine in BrE*: Toilets

*Termine in italiano*: Presbite
*Termine in AmE*: Far-sighted
*Termine in BrE*: Long/Far-sighted

*Termine in italiano*: Rotonda/Rotatoria
*Termine in AmE*: Traffic circle
*Termine in BrE*: Roundabout

*Termine in italiano*: Antenna
*Termine in AmE*: Antenna
*Termine in BrE*: Aerial 

*Termine in italiano*: Deviazione
*Termine in AmE*: Detour
*Termine in BrE*: Diversion

*Termine in italiano*: Guida in stato di ebbrezza 
*Termine in AmE*: Drunk driving / DUI - Driving under the influence / DWI - Driving while intoxicated
*Termine in BrE*: Drink driving

*Termine in italiano*: Leva del cambio
*Termine in AmE*: Stick shift
*Termine in BrE*: Gearstick

*Termine in italiano*: Corsia d'emergenza
*Termine in AmE*: Emergency lane
*Termine in BrE*: Hard shoulder

*Termine in italiano*: Freno a mano / di stazionamento
*Termine in AmE*: Emergency brake
*Termine in BrE*: Handbrake

*Termine in italiano*: Torcia
*Termine in AmE*: Flashlight
*Termine in BrE*: Torch

*Termine in italiano*: Auto a noleggio
*Termine in AmE*: Rental car
*Termine in BrE*: Hire car/Rental car

*Termine in italiano*: Targa
*Termine in AmE*: Licenseplate
*Termine in BrE*: Numberplate

*Termine in italiano*: ACI
*Termine in AmE*: AAA
*Termine in BrE*: RAC / AA

*Termine in italiano*: Berlina
*Termine in AmE*: Sedan
*Termine in BrE*: Saloon car


----------



## Spiritoso78

*Termine in italiano:* Agente della Polizia penitenziaria / guardia carceraria*
Termine in AmE: **Corrections / corrections officer**
Termine in BrE: **Prison officer / warder**

Termine in italiano: libretto / carta di circolazione
Termine in AmE: certificate of title
Termine in BrE: logbook **

Termine in italiano: **bagagliaio **
Termine in AmE: trunk
Termine in BrE: boot

**Termine in italiano: ketchup 
Termine in AmE: ketchup
Termine in BrE: (tomato) ketchup

*


----------



## DearPrudence

*Termine in italiano*: brandina (?)
*Termine in AmE*: cot
*Termine in BrE*: camp bed

*Termine in italiano*: brandina (?)
*Termine in AmE*: cot
*Termine in BrE*: camp bed

And if I can do vulgar

*Italiano*: incazzato
*American English*: pissed
*British English*: pissed off

*Italiano*: Bozza
*American English*: draft
*British English*: draught

*Italiano*:Aratro
*American English*: plow
*British English*: plough

*Italiano*: ??
*American English*: median strip
*British English*: central reservation

*Italiano*: culo
*American English*: ass
*British English*: arse
...


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Cavolo navone
*Termine in AmE*: Rutabaga
*Termine in BrE*: Swede

*Termine in italiano*: Alluminio
*Termine in AmE*: Aluminum (si pronuncia al-_UM_-in-um)
*Termine in BrE*: Aluminium (si pronuncia al-um-_IN_-ium)

*Termine in italiano*: Banconota
*Termine in AmE*: Bill
*Termine in BrE*: Note

*Termine in italiano*: Portinaio
*Termine in AmE*: Janitor
*Termine in BrE*: Caretaker


----------



## curiosone

a few modifications:

*Termine in italiano: **Tende**
Termine in AmE: Drapes, Curtains
Termine in BrE: Curtains*

*Termine in italiano: Centro Commerciale
Termine in AmE: (Shopping) Mall, Shopping Center
Termine in BrE: Shopping Centre

**Termine in italiano: Puntina da disegno
Termine in AmE: Thumbtack, tack
Termine in BrE: Drawing pin

**Termine in italiano: mutandine, slip *_(solo per maschi)_*, boxer **(di solito per maschi)**
Termine in AmE: underpants, panties (only for females), **briefs *_(per maschi)_*
Termine in BrE: pants
**
Termine in italiano: Gomma per cancellare
Termine in AmE: Eraser
Termine in BrE: Rubber *_(occhio! in AE "rubber" significa "profilatico")
_*Termine in italiano:  indispettito
Termine in AmE: pissed, pissed off
Termine in BrE: pissed off


*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: Chiave inglese
*Termine in AmE*: Wrench
*Termine in BrE*: Spanner

*Termine in italiano*: Coda/incolonnamento d'auto
*Termine in AmE*: Backup
*Termine in BrE*: Tailback

*Termine in italiano*: Vigile urbano
*Termine in AmE*: Traffic officer 
*Termine in BrE*: Traffic warden

*Termine in italiano*: Attraversamento pedonale
*Termine in AmE*: Crosswalk
*Termine in BrE*: Zebra crossing / Pedestrian crossing

*Termine in italiano*: Vestaglia
*Termine in AmE*: Robe
*Termine in BrE*: Dressing gown 

*Termine in italiano*: Maglione
*Termine in AmE*: Sweater
*Termine in BrE*: Jumper

*Termine in italiano*: Smoking
*Termine in AmE*: Tuxedo
*Termine in BrE*: Dinner jacket

*Termine in italiano*: Stivali di gomma
*Termine in AmE*: Rubber boots
*Termine in BrE*: Wellington boots

*Termine in italiano*: Maglione dolcevita
*Termine in AmE*: Turtle neck
*Termine in BrE*: Polo neck

*Termine in italiano*: Fornello
*Termine in AmE*: Stove
*Termine in BrE*: Cooker

*Termine in italiano*: Piastra del fornello
*Termine in AmE*: Burner
*Termine in BrE*: Hob

*Termine in italiano*: Complesso urbano residenziale
*Termine in AmE*: Tract housing
*Termine in BrE*: Housing estate

*Termine in italiano*: Case popolari
*Termine in AmE*: Public housing
*Termine in BrE*: Council housing

*Termine in italiano*: In affitto (immobile)
*Termine in AmE*: To rent
*Termine in BrE*: To let

*Termine in italiano*: Presa di corrente
*Termine in AmE*: Electric outlet / Socket
*Termine in BrE*: Power point / Socket

*Termine in italiano*: Messa a terra
*Termine in AmE*: Ground connection
*Termine in BrE*: Earth connection

*Termine in italiano*: Smalto per unghie
*Termine in AmE*: Nail polish
*Termine in BrE*: Nail varnish

*Termine in italiano*: Cotton fioc
*Termine in AmE*: Q-tips
*Termine in BrE*: Cotton buds

*Termine in italiano*: Piumone/Piumino per il letto
*Termine in AmE*: Comforter
*Termine in BrE*: Duvet

*Termine in italiano*: Dare la precedenza (traffico)
*Termine in AmE*: To yield
*Termine in BrE*: To give way


----------



## rrose17

*Termine in italiano*: Amico
*Termine in AmE*: Friend, buddy
*Termine in BrE*: Mate, friend


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: Coriandolo
*Termine in AmE*: Cilantro / Coriander
*Termine in BrE*: Coriander

*Termine in italiano*: Antipasto
*Termine in AmE*: Appetizer
*Termine in BrE*: Starter

*Termine in italiano*: Farinata d'avena
*Termine in AmE*: Oatmeal
*Termine in BrE*: Porridge

*Termine in italiano*: Amico
*Termine in AmE*: Friend, buddy
*Termine in BrE*: Mate, friend

*Termine in italiano*: Dessert / Dolce
*Termine in AmE*: Dessert
*Termine in BrE*: Pudding / sweet course

*Termine in italiano*: Rotolo farcito di marmellata
*Termine in AmE*: Jelly roll
*Termine in BrE*: Swiss roll

*Termine in italiano*: Mercatino dell'usato
*Termine in AmE*: Garage sale / Yard sale
*Termine in BrE*: Car boot sale

*Termine in italiano*: Posate
*Termine in AmE*: Silverware / Flatware / Cutlery
*Termine in BrE*: Cutlery

*Termine in italiano*: Cerotto
*Termine in AmE*: Band aid
*Termine in BrE*: plaster

*Termine in italiano*: Pianterreno
*Termine in AmE*: First floor
*Termine in BrE*: Ground floor

*Termine in italiano*: Piano di edificio
*Termine in AmE*: Story
*Termine in BrE*: Floor / Storey

*Termine in italiano*: Whisky
*Termine in AmE*: Whiskey
*Termine in BrE*: Scotch whisky / Irish whiskey

*Termine in italiano*: Centro commerciale
*Termine in AmE*: Mall / Shopping center
*Termine in BrE*: Shopping centre

*Termine in italiano*: Coccinella
*Termine in AmE*: Ladybug
*Termine in BrE*: Ladybird


----------



## cappuccina

Termine in italiano: Piatto principale 
Termine in AmE: Entrée
Termine in BrE: Main course


----------



## baldpate

*Termine in italiano*: bombetta
*Termine in AmE*: derby
*Termine in BrE*: bowler hat

*Termine in italiano*: parafango
*Termine in AmE*: fender
*Termine in BrE*: mudguard

*Termine in italiano*: cravatta
*Termine in AmE*: necktie
*Termine in BrE*: tie​


----------



## cappuccina

The bit that was edited out wasn't a repetition. I wasn't talking about an anorak/giacca but a windbreaker - something that Brits put up at the beach to keep the wind out.


----------



## Fra11

*Termine in italiano*: passaggio
*Termine in AmE*: ride
*Termine in BrE*: lift                                                                                                                
​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: Di fianco
*Termine in AmE*: Edgewise
*Termine in BrE*: Edgeways

*Termine in italiano*: Sala operatoria
*Termine in AmE*: Operating room
*Termine in BrE*: Operating theatre

*Termine in italiano*: Deambulatore
*Termine in AmE*: Walker
*Termine in BrE*: Zimmer or Walking frame

*Termine in italiano*: Scarpe decolleté
*Termine in AmE*: Pumps
*Termine in BrE*: Court shoes

*Termine in italiano*: Chiamata a carico del destinatario
*Termine in AmE*: Collect call
*Termine in BrE*: Reverse charge call

*Termine in italiano*: Freccia
*Termine in AmE*: Turn signal
*Termine in BrE*: Indicator

*Termine in italiano*: Pompieri
*Termine in AmE*: Firefighters
*Termine in BrE*: Fire Brigade

*Termine in italiano*: Carro dei pompieri / Autopompa
*Termine in AmE*: Fire truck
*Termine in BrE*: Fire engine

*Termine in italiano*: Postino
*Termine in AmE*: Mailman
*Termine in BrE*: Postman


----------



## Pasquale Gatto

*Termine in italiano*: zucchina, zucchino
*Termine in AmE*: squash, zucchini
*Termine in BrE*: courgette


----------



## luway

*Termine in italiano*: Zeta
*Termine in AmE*: Zee
*Termine in BrE*: Zed

*Termine in italiano*: cognome
*Termine in AmE*: last name
*Termine in BrE*: surname


----------



## Pasquale Gatto

*Termine in italiano*: patatina
*Termine in AmE*: potato chip
*Termine in BrE*: crisp


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Interruzione di corrente
*Termine in AmE*: Power outage
*Termine in BrE*: Power cut


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: Mezzi di trasporto
*Termine in AmE*: Means of transportation
*Termine in BrE*: Means of transport

*Termine in italiano*: Orsa maggiore
*Termine in AmE*: The Big Dipper
*Termine in BrE*: The Plough 

*Termine in italiano*: Giostra
*Termine in AmE*: Merry-go-round
*Termine in BrE*: Roundabout

*Termine in italiano*: Ventosa
*Termine in AmE*: Suction cup
*Termine in BrE*: Sucker / Suction cup


----------



## sound shift

All the terms so far are nouns or adjectives. Are verbs not wanted here?


----------



## curiosone

sound shift said:


> All the terms so far are nouns or adjectives. Are verbs not wanted here?



*Termine in italiano: avere
Termine in AmE: have
Termine in BrE: have got, have
*


----------



## Tegs

Verbs are welcome too. 

Italiano: mettere sul tavolo _(una questione)
_AmE: to deal with
BrE: to table 

Italiano: rinviare _(legislazione)_
AmE: to table
BrE: to postpone dealing with


----------



## King Crimson

*Termine in italiano*: ascensore
*Termine in AmE*: elevator
*Termine in BrE*: lift

*Termine in italiano*: apriscatole
*Termine in AmE*: can opener
*Termine in BrE*: tin opener

*Termine in italiano*: antenna TV
*Termine in AmE*: (TV) antenna
*Termine in BrE*: (TV) aerial

*Termine in italiano*: CAP
*Termine in AmE*: ZIP code
*Termine in BrE*: postcode

*Termine in italiano*: gomma per cancellare
*Termine in AmE*: eraser
*Termine in BrE*: rubber

*Termine in italiano*: banco (cucina)
*Termine in AmE*: counter
*Termine in BrE*: worktop


e anche un verbo:

*Termine in italiano*: passare l'aspirapolvere
*Termine in AmE*: to vacuum
*Termine in BrE*: to hoover


----------



## curiosone

*Termine in italiano:  **maestra (f)/maestro (m)]**
Termine in AmE:   teacher
Termine in BrE:  teacher, schoolmistress/schoolmaster (dated)

**avoid calling a "maestra" a "mistress", if you don't wish to be slapped


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *carrello d'atterraggio*
Termine in AmE: *landing gear*
Termine in BrE: *undercarriage

*Termine in italiano: *bordo del marciapiedi*
Termine in AmE: *curb*
Termine in BrE: *kerb*

Termine in italiano: *altoparlante*
Termine in AmE: *PA (public-address) system*
Termine in BrE: *Tannoy*

Termine in italiano: *carro attrezzi*
Termine in AmE:* wrecker, tow-truck*
Termine in BrE:* breakdown van*

Termine in italiano: *autoarticolato, TIR*
Termine in AmE: *18-wheeler, semi, tractor-trailer, rig*
Termine in BrE: *juggernaut*

Termine in italiano: *marsupio*
Termine in AmE: *fanny pack*
Termine in BrE: *bum-bag*

Termine in italiano: *zaino*
Termine in AmE: *backpack*
Termine in BrE:* rucksack, knapsack*

Termine in italiano: *casino, pasticcio*
Termine in AmE: *screwup (vulgar), mess*
Termine in BrE: *cock-up (vulgar)

*Termine in italiano: *sbronza, bevuta*
Termine in AmE: *drunk, drinking bout, bender*
Termine in BrE: *piss-up (vulgar)


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Torcia elettrica
*Termine in AmE*: Flashlight
*Termine in BrE*: Torch


----------



## Matrap

*Termine in italiano:* Pannolino
*Termine in AmE:* Diaper
*Termine in BrE: *Nappy


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Studio medico
*Termine in AmE*: Doctor's office
*Termine in BrE*: Doctor's surgery

*Termine in italiano*: Macchinista ferroviario
*Termine in AmE*: Engineer
*Termine in BrE*: Train driver

*Termine in italiano*: Scambio (ferroviario)
*Termine in AmE*: Switch
*Termine in BrE*: Points

*Termine in italiano*: mamma
*Termine in AmE*: mom
*Termine in BrE*: mum

*T**ermine in italiano*: Bocconcino
*Termine in AmE*: Tidbit
*Termine in BrE*: Titbit*

Te**rmine in italiano*: Blatta
*Termine in AmE*: Roach
*Termine in BrE*: Cockroach

*Termine in italiano*: Scadenza
*Termine in AmE*: Expiration
*Termine in BrE*: Expiry


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano*: suonare il clacson
*Termine in AmE*: honk the horn
*Termine in BrE*: hoot the horn / beep the horn / toot the horn

*Termine in italiano*: patata
*Termine in AmE*: potato
*Termine in BrE*: potato / spud


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano*: Ricreazione (scuola)
*Termine in AmE*: Recess
*Termine in BrE*: Break


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano*: Avvocato
*Termine in AmE*: Attorney
*Termine in BrE*: Barrister / Solicitor / Lawyer

*Termine in italiano*: Dessert /dolce
*Termine in AmE*: Dessert
*Termine in BrE*: Pudding / sweet course / afters


----------



## Youngfun

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: Mezzi di trasporto
> *Termine in AmE*: Means of transportation
> *Termine in BrE*: Means of transport


Paul, sei stato troppo specifico qui. 

*Termine in italiano*: trasporto
*Termine in AmE*: transportation
*Termine in BrE*: transport

*Termine in italiano*: mais
*Termine in AmE*: corn
*Termine in BrE*: maize

*Termine in italiano*: biscotto
*Termine in AmE*: cookie
*Termine in BrE*: biscuit

*biscuit in US is similar to the British scone: no Italian equivalent

*Termine in italiano*: scopare (volgare)
*Termine in AmE*: to fuck
*Termine in BrE*: to shag

*Termine in italiano*: centesimo
*Termine in AmE*: cent
*Termine in BrE*: penny


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Note: Thanks for taking the time to report translations which you consider wrong or inaccurate. We do take your suggestions into account of course, however,  since all these entries will be part of a table, we're just updating the table entries according to your suggestions without changing the related posts in this thread.
> Thank you*


----------



## giovannino

*Termine in italiano*: Ripensandoci/A ripensarci
*Termine in AmE*: On second thought
*Termine in BrE*: On second thoughts

*Termine in italiano*: coltello a serramanico
*Termine in AmE*: switchblade
*Termine in BrE*: flick knife

*Termine in italiano: *tagliere
*Termine in AmE*: cutting board
*Termine in BrE*: chopping board

*Termine in italiano*: punto 
*Termine in AmE*: period
*Termine in BrE*: full stop

*Termine in italiano*: flessioni (sulle braccia)
*Termine in AmE*: push-ups
*Termine in BrE*: press-ups

*Termine in italiano*: stampo/forma per dolci
*Termine in AmE*: cake pan
*Termine in BrE*: cake tin/baking tin

*Termine in italiano*: bagaglio a mano
*Termine in AmE*: carry-on baggage
*Termine in BrE*: hand luggage

*Termine in italiano*: targa (di auto)
*Termine in AmE*: license plate
*Termine in BrE*: number plate

*Termine in italiano*: (ufficio) oggetti smarriti
*Termine in AmE*: lost-and-found
*Termine in BrE*: lost property

*Termine in italiano*: apparecchiare (la tavola)
*Termine in AmE*: set the table
*Termine in BrE*: lay the table


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano*: medicine / farmaci
*Termine in AmE*: medication
*Termine in BrE*: medicines

*Termine in italiano*: commissariato
*Termine in AmE*: precinct
*Termine in BrE*: police station 

*Termine in italiano*: giardino
*Termine in AmE*: back/front yard
*Termine in BrE*: back/front garden


----------



## AshleySarah

*Termine in italiano: *zucchero in velo
*Termine in AmE: *confectioner's sugar
*Termine in BrE:* icing sugar

*Termine in italiano:* farina simplice
*Termine in AmE:* all-purpose flour
*Termine in BrE:* plain flour

*Termine in italiano:* bevanda analcolica
*Termine in AmE: *pop
*Termine in BrE: *soft drink

*Termine in italiano: *borsa
*Termine in AmE: *purse
*Termine in BrE:* handbag

*Termine in italiano: *portafoglio
*Termine in AmE:* wallet
*Termine in BrE: *purse

*Termine in italiano: *farmacia
*Termine in AmE:* drug store/pharmacy
*Termine in BrE: *chemist/pharmacy


----------



## Youngfun

*Termine in italiano: *lattina*
Termine in AmE: *can (containing drinks)*
Termine in BrE: *tin

*Termine in italiano: *scatola (di latta)*
Termine in AmE: *can (containing food)*
Termine in BrE: *can

*Termine in italiano: *pazzo*
Termine in AmE: *crazy*
Termine in BrE: *crazy, mad

*Termine in italiano: *arrabbiato*
Termine in AmE: *mad, angry*
Termine in BrE: *angry

*Termine in italiano: *malato*
Termine in AmE: *sick, ill*
Termine in BrE: *ill

*to be sick in BrE = avere la nausea

*Termine in italiano: *intelligente*
Termine in AmE: *smart*
Termine in BrE: *clever

*Termine in italiano: *elegante*
Termine in AmE: *elegant*
Termine in BrE: *smart

*Termine in italiano: *farsi la doccia/il bagno*
Termine in AmE: *to take a shower/bath*
Termine in BrE: *to have a shower/bath


----------



## longplay

*Termine in italiano*: ministero del tesoro/delle finanze (dell' Economia, attualmente)
*Termine in AmE: *the Treasury (Department of)
*Termine in BrE*: the Chancellor of the Exchequer (H.M. Treasury)
​


----------

